# Nationals 2013 -- Chicago



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi! 

I am hoping to go the Nationals in August and am looking for some information. I have Lucy already registered for two shows locally in which I hope to get her CD. I want desparately to bring her to Nationals and show her but I don't think we can be ready for CDX by August. So, what events could I enter/show her? Can I run her through the open novice A competition if she's already gotten her CD? Is there anything I can do with the fact that she's a certified therapy dog? What about rally? I don't want to offend any of you that train to compete, but do you think rally could be something we could shoot for if she's able to get her CD? 

What about registration? I see the registration for the hotel but I don't see registration for the seminars or competions? 

And finally, will I be able to meet any of you there? Are you going and does this forum have a "get together" so we can all meet?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Diann said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am hoping to go the Nationals in August and am looking for some information. I have Lucy already registered for two shows locally in which I hope to get her CD. I want desparately to bring her to Nationals and show her but I don't think we can be ready for CDX by August. So, what events could I enter/show her? Can I run her through the open novice A competition if she's already gotten her CD? Is there anything I can do with the fact that she's a certified therapy dog? What about rally? I don't want to offend any of you that train to compete, but do you think rally could be something we could shoot for if she's able to get her CD?
> 
> ...


AKC will be offering Graduate Novice annd Pre-Open optional titling classes as of 7/1. I'm not sure whether they will be offering them at Nationals, but if so, you could look at the requirements for those and see if Lucy could do the exercizes in either of those.

As far as I'm concerned, there is NO reason a dog who can get ther CD can't do Novice level Rally, which is where everyone has to start. Kodi is working on his RAE and isn't ready to do his CD because he isn't ready for the long sits and downs. He is a preety solid heeler, which you do need for Rally, since, after the Novice level, it is a LOT of off-leash heeling. But Novice level is all on leash, and the courses are pretty simple, with no jumping required.

Go to the AKC website and download the Rally rules and regs, or better yet, order a hard copy of the rule book. (Obedience and Rally are in the same rule book) All the rally signs are listed and explained in the rule book, so you cna practice the movements. Then, if possible, see if you can find any training centers in your area that hold Rally run-throughs or Show-and-Goes for practice. Otherwise, get some play "traffic" cones and make your own rally signs so you can set up practice courses.

This book can help you set up practice courses:

http://www.alpinepub.com/rally_course_book.html

Just be careful, because a few signs have been added to each level since this book was written, so you need to know what those are too.

It's not absolutely certain at this point, but it's very likely that Kodi and I will be there.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you Karen. thank you for the vote of confidence on rally option. Rally has always looked like fun. Will you and Kodi be there?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

If you go to the website for the Havanese Club of America, they will have the info on where to sign up. I believe it only just got posted yesterday. The registration for includes the meals, seminars, banquets etc. 

I WILL BE THERE!! I am the chair for the Havanese Rescue Banquet/Auction so you must be sure to come to that event on Thursday night!!! 


If you have trouble finding where to sign up - you can always email HCA and they will direct you to the right place 


HOpe to see you there!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Diann said:


> Thank you Karen. thank you for the vote of confidence on rally option. Rally has always looked like fun. Will you and Kodi be there?


We're trying to work it out! I have to find out if there's a place for travel trailers/generators at the show site. I don't want Kodi in a hotel room for a week. It's just not fair. But he's right at home in the trailer, so no stress at all involved with that!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Laurief said:


> If you go to the website for the Havanese Club of America, they will have the info on where to sign up. I believe it only just got posted yesterday. The registration for includes the meals, seminars, banquets etc.
> 
> I WILL BE THERE!! I am the chair for the Havanese Rescue Banquet/Auction so you must be sure to come to that event on Thursday night!!!
> 
> ...


Laurie, do you know if there will be parking for travel trailers? (it's big... 32')


----------



## kathyc (Mar 7, 2013)

I live in the burbs of Chicago. Where are the Nationals being held at? I may know the buildings and if I don`t I can find out what accommodations there are for trailers and their electric/water etc. Kathy


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Nationals is at the Westin Lombard Yorktown Center. I know on the registration form there is a place for RV's in the parking lot, so I am sure they can accommodate Kodi  Go to the HCA website and go to the registration form and you will see what or if they charge for them. 
At past Nationals I have seem huge RV's with canopy's and sitting areas set up - Some people bring many Havs to show them, so it is easier for them to bring the RV's.


----------



## kathyc (Mar 7, 2013)

Could someone tell me will the public be admitted to the Nationals, or is this just for people that have Havs to show. We would love to go and see all the Havs. Kathy


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Laurief said:


> Nationals is at the Westin Lombard Yorktown Center. I know on the registration form there is a place for RV's in the parking lot, so I am sure they can accommodate Kodi  Go to the HCA website and go to the registration form and you will see what or if they charge for them.
> At past Nationals I have seem huge RV's with canopy's and sitting areas set up - Some people bring many Havs to show them, so it is easier for them to bring the RV's.


Good to know! I know lots of people go to the all-breed dog shows around here with RV's, so I was hoping this would be the case And yes, ours is not only long, but has 2 slide-outs and an awning.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Do you rent rooms? haha Sounds very nice.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Diann said:


> Do you rent rooms? haha Sounds very nice.


Ha! We only have one bedroom now... While the kids were growing up, we had a bunk house model. But now that the kids are adults (more or less ) we've moved on to a "grown-ups only" trailer.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm still not finding the conference registration information. All I've been able to find is a short agenda and a link to judges and hotel. It must not be up yet.  I'm so excited.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Kathy,
I am sure you could go see the confirmation shows. It's a great place to see some Fab Havie's. and you can find the HRI booth- we will have neat stuff to buy, and all monies raised at the booth helps HRI care for our Rescue dogs. Come by everyone & say Hi..


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Here's the event schedule:

http://www.havanesenational.com/events-schedules/


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

http://www.regonline.com/builder/site/Default.aspx?EventID=1182633

This is the website that you can go to - to register for Nationals - and pick the seminars, meals, purchase merchandise, etc etc

That is the website that I went to to register.

Kathy - ANYONE can come to see the shows, go to the banquets, shop and schmooze! Please come! I would love to see you!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

kathyc said:


> Could someone tell me will the public be admitted to the Nationals, or is this just for people that have Havs to show. We would love to go and see all the Havs. Kathy


Nationals is open to the public! you should go, I went last time it was in Chicago and it is alot of fun, Especially the HRI banquet/raffle auction for havanese goodies, those are alot of fun, as is watching the beautiful dogs!

Which reminds me, I need to go buy some quilt raffle tickets! 

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kara - any chance you will donate some fun things for the HRI auction? 

If anyone is interested in donating items for havanese rescue - we would SO greatly appreciate it! It costs a lot to support our fosters! PM me if you can donate. 

Back to subject............


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Karen, I hope you go! I'm going and it would be wonderful to meet the famous Kodi! (You too!)


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Thumper said:


> Which reminds me, I need to go buy some quilt raffle tickets!
> 
> Kara


Kara, I want that quilt so bad! This is one of the reasons I want to go to the Nationals! The squares you ladies have done are just beautiful. Where do you buy the raffel tickets?


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Laurief said:


> If anyone is interested in donating items for havanese rescue - we would SO greatly appreciate it! It costs a lot to support our fosters! PM me if you can donate.


Laurie, what sort of things do people donate for auction?


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

rdanielle said:


> Here's the event schedule:
> 
> http://www.havanesenational.com/events-schedules/


Renee, are you and your mom going?


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Which night is the auction for the quilt? There are auctions on Thu & Fri...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Diann

We are happy to accept any donation. It can be dog themed, beds, collars and leashes, blankets, toys, grooming items etc.

It can be for humans - gift cards, candles, scarves, food items .......

Handmade items, specialty items. Gift certificates to the HavtoHavit store 

And our biggest auction items, that make the most money for us, are specialty baskets that people make. 

We have a location that items can be shipped.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RitaandRiley said:


> Karen, I hope you go! I'm going and it would be wonderful to meet the famous Kodi! (You too!)


I hope so too! My DH is having some health problems at the moment which we HOPE are under control before then, but that's the iffy factor. I don't want to drive that distance alone, and I don't want to fly with Kodi. I MIGHT be able to SMUSH him into an airline sized carrier, but I KNOW it wouldn't be comfortable for him.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Diann said:


> Kara, I want that quilt so bad! This is one of the reasons I want to go to the Nationals! The squares you ladies have done are just beautiful. Where do you buy the raffel tickets?


You don't have to go to Nationals to buy quilt raffle tickets! I always get tickets, and haven't made it to Nationals yet!


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

krandall said:


> You don't have to go to Nationals to buy quilt raffle tickets! I always get tickets, and haven't made it to Nationals yet!


EXCELLENT bit of knowledge to have!. So where do I buy the tickets?.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Diann said:


> EXCELLENT bit of knowledge to have!. So where do I buy the tickets?.


I'm SURE that when the time comes, there will be announcements here on the forum... there always are!!!


----------



## kathyc (Mar 7, 2013)

Miss Paige said:


> Kathy,
> I am sure you could go see the confirmation shows. It's a great place to see some Fab Havie's. and you can find the HRI booth- we will have neat stuff to buy, and all monies raised at the booth helps HRI care for our Rescue dogs. Come by everyone & say Hi..


Oh I`m so glad to hear that........... I will see you then..Kathy


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Just and FYI

On the registration form there is some FANTASTIC merchandise that you can purchase and then pick up at Nationals. I am told that the merchandise is ONLY available for pre-order until May24th. 

They often bring "some"merchandise to sell with them, but it is hit or miss, and it might not be your color preference, or your size . 

So register and order soon!!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Here it is! I'll be there Wednesday thru Sunday!


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

Same here - Wednesday thru Sunday.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

BUMP!


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

I posted this in the other thread but no one was sure about bringing a dog just to watch. 

"I'm in Milwaukee and would love to come down for a day and check things out and meet some Hav people. Is this possible? Can I buy a day ticket? Also, is this a kind of event you can bring a dog too that isn't an exhibitor? Thanks!"

Does anyone in this tread know? Maybe I could do the "parade of rescues." That would be cool!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

"It is an AKC rule that no dogs are allowed at an AKC event UNLESS they are entered. So, if your dog will be shown in conformation, Performance events, parades, etc, it is ok to come with your dog. Otherwise, not a good idea to bring your dog."
This is what I've heard. I'm unsure if it means if your dog is entered in one event they may attend a different event? ie, if you're entered in the parade you may attend conformation? Can anyone clarify?


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

Well, I would probably only be able to come to one day, so perhaps I will sign up and just come on the parade day!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RitaandRiley said:


> "It is an AKC rule that no dogs are allowed at an AKC event UNLESS they are entered. So, if your dog will be shown in conformation, Performance events, parades, etc, it is ok to come with your dog. Otherwise, not a good idea to bring your dog."
> This is what I've heard. I'm unsure if it means if your dog is entered in one event they may attend a different event? ie, if you're entered in the parade you may attend conformation? Can anyone clarify?


My understanding is that if they are entered in anything, they can be there for the entire specialty... Otherwise, what would us out-of-towners do with them for the rest of the time? Kodi will compete two days, (Tues. & Wed., I believe) but be there Monday through Sunday. The conformation dogs don't start until Thursday, but my friends plan to be out there on Monday anyway.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Zarika, Is your pup an HRI pup?? If so , you will receive an invitation to participate in the rescue parade. The parade of rescues is put on by Havanese Rescue Inc., but if yours is not, let me know and I will ask those in charge if you can participate. I personally feel that any Hav rescue is special - no matter where they come from


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi Laurie, 

No Hobbes is from a rescue called Haven at the Inn in IL. If he can't join in, that's no big deal. I just thought it might be fun for him to see so many other little Havies 

-Mimi


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I will check to see if the parade is open to all Havanese REscues and let you know.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

BTW, It's free to attend, right? No need to buy a ticket?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Mimi - I did check into the parade and YES you guys can participate if you want.

What you need to do is register and pay the fee to HCA, and do a write up about your pup. Nothing too long, but a tiny background, and what Hobbes loves, or loves to do. Go to the Havanese Club of America's website, and follow to the 2013 Nationals registration and you will find where you need to sign up. 
If you need help with a write up, let me know and I can put you in tough with the person who reads them during the parade.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Still don't have a plan as to whether I will be attending or not but need some info, in case. If you attend just as a spectator, what is the protocol? Do you purchase tickets for the events you wish to attend and, if so, is that done in advance, or at the door? Also, is everything other than agility right at the hotel? Someone let me know. Thank you.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> Still don't have a plan as to whether I will be attending or not but need some info, in case. If you attend just as a spectator, what is the protocol? Do you purchase tickets for the events you wish to attend and, if so, is that done in advance, or at the door? Also, is everything other than agility right at the hotel? Someone let me know. Thank you.


I don't know if you need tickets to spectate, though I suspect you do for the "around the edges" events. I can tell you that everything except the tour of Chicago (obviously) on Monday, and the agility on Tues. are in the hotel. But they do have shuttle buses and shared rides for the agility for those who want to watch.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*2013 nationals chicago*



krandall said:


> I don't know if you need tickets to spectate, though I suspect you do for the "around the edges" events. I can tell you that everything except the tour of Chicago (obviously) on Monday, and the agility on Tues. are in the hotel. But they do have shuttle buses and shared rides for the agility for those who want to watch.


Thanks, Karen. What do you mean by "around the edges" events? Also, I assume that the HRI Banquet is by reservation. Correct?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> Thanks, Karen. What do you mean by "around the edges" events? Also, I assume that the HRI Banquet is by reservation. Correct?


If you go to the web site, you'll see there are a few things you have to pay for separately... the tour of Chicago, some seminars, the awards banquet... I actually think I remember you DON'T ned to pay for the HRI bash.


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

Laurief said:


> Mimi - I did check into the parade and YES you guys can participate if you want.
> 
> What you need to do is register and pay the fee to HCA, and do a write up about your pup. Nothing too long, but a tiny background, and what Hobbes loves, or loves to do. Go to the Havanese Club of America's website, and follow to the 2013 Nationals registration and you will find where you need to sign up.
> If you need help with a write up, let me know and I can put you in tough with the person who reads them during the parade.


Yay! Thanks Laurie


----------

